# Your goals for this season?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Have specific goals for this season?

Mine are:

- Stop being so cautious in general
- Hit the jumps on Northlands dependably (20ft + )
- Start doing street-style boxes and rails
- Learn 360's
- And although this won't mean anything to anyone who doesn't know Seymour, hit Devil's Drop.

_That's_ a good season for me.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Back Lips
Backflips
Proline at Lake Louise
Comfortable turns on Double blacks rather that turn, turn stop, turn, stop, turn turn
Spin L Jumps
Dont get injured
720's

That's my end of season goal list. Not expecting to have this down fast.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Mine are to be more confident at and perfect 3's, get better at buttering and get as much riding in as possible. 

Also, hit Powder Mountain in Utah while it gets slammed with powder like we did the year before last.

Lastly, get the kids out as much as possible and especially to get my 7 year old better at riding so he can start to join Dad and his 8 year old brother on our Father/Son guy trips to Copper.

We'll have to compare notes at the end of the season to see how we did

Andy


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

get my frontboards dialed
back 5's
switch spins
keep my knees healthy
shred as much pow as i possibly can


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Drop bigger things

ollie over a slow sign

Do 180's and ride switch more

have a consistent 360

Having a consistent 360 was my goal last season that did not happen. I think it's because I have weak 180's and don't ride switch. I hate riding switch and always go for pop if I see some thing to hit. I have plenty of height directionally but if I do a 180 or 360 I barely leave the ground. I think I have skipped a necessary step and need to dial out 180's before attempting more 360's.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

- Get better in the bumps.
- Carve switch.
- Toe-to-toe.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

aubzobot said:


> Dont get injured


:laugh:

Yeah, I saw what you did there!


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Small goals
Become super solid at freeriding (no edge catches, etc)
Learn rails & boxes, at least 50/50's
Grabs & 180's off kickers
No injuries 

I'm basically a novice/intermediate rider, but I think these goals should be within reason, since I'll be going to the mountain every other weekend this entire season. 

Some more ambitious goals would be:
Learn 360's
Learn boardslides and lipslides
Learn to spin onto (or off of) of rails & boxes


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

clear the knuckle on a 20 foot jump (I have a ridiculous fear of overshooting)
basic grabs
legit boardslides instead of my pathetic pivot zeaches
ollie-on (aka street-style) jibs
180 off jibs and larger jumps
3s off rollers, at least one direction
achieve equal speed when riding switch
moguls (don't ask me why) :cheeky4:


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

Learn 360 and 180s
Enter rails and boxes with out just riding onto it.
Stop randomly spilling on jumps and high speeds
Try urban
Maybe a flip


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

-40 days on the hill
-ride some switch
-hit some 180s
-maybe a backside 360
-get up to Baldface!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Street style rails
BS 180 of small park jumps
FS 360 off small park jump 10 footers
Improve my park riding in general (will be 2nd season riding park)


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Donutz said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, I saw what you did there!


Wait, you actually saw me get hurt??


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Goals:

-Ride at least twice a week without losing my girlfriend by the spring.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck bitches get paid!

The only thing I care about at this point is making what Nivek and I are about to do with the site a huge fucking success. All I'm going to say is Youtube channel, 200 plus snowboard reviews, and Top Gear UK. You figure it out.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck bitches get paid!
> 
> The only thing I care about at this point is making what Nivek and I are about to do with the site a huge fucking success. All I'm going to say is Youtube channel, 200 plus snowboard reviews, and Top Gear UK. You figure it out.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> *ollie over a slow sign*


:thumbsup: Take a Vid and put it on youtube! 

As for my goals...

Stop being a pussy in the park
Learn to 360
Become more comfortable with speed

Oh and not get any STD's when I'm in Banff


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

get my balance better for those bumps. 
take more natural jumps. 
board as much as i can.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

100+days - only 98 to go, tomorow and friday should even have a little fresh on there for a nice 4days for the first week!

not get injured - me like and concur

better 360's and 1's, I can do em, but they are shitty.

oh and well its not really a personal goal, but I do take it personally....SOME FUCKING SNOW WOULD BE NICE....its snowing now but I mean actual winter, big goal....


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Get least 50 days on my board. 
Go faster.
Not fall down.
Improve my toeside turns so I can do steeper stuff.
Do that beautiful line on Mt. Francis that I look at every day on the way home from work.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

3's off good sized kickers
downrails....180 on/off
frontflips
Hit those wedge jumps, all you Mt High riders know what im sayin
Hit up Mammoth, Sierra-at-Tahoe and Big Bear... along with the obvious Mt High which i have a SP to
dont hurt myself.. right now I'm 0 for 2.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Goal 1: Refine my switch riding to Blue level. 

Goal 2: Consistently land small kickers and ollies without washing out.

Goal 3: Put 1 & 2 together and learn 180's, possibly on bigger jumps

Goal 4: De-synthesize myself from my fear of speeds >40km/h and steeps. Learn better speed control in steep areas.

I think I'm more prepared this year than last. Jump squats, lunges, calf raises, Stairmasters for 15 mins every two days... all these fancy workout routines just so I can achieve all my goals for this year.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

100+ days, get my 3's and 5's off the big jumps, learn 7's, learn some advanced jibbing, front and back flips, find all the best trees in CO!! On and off mountain 

Oh and hit Brecks jump lines 1000's of times


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This will be my 2nd "Full" season riding! (...hopefully this time there will be some Snow!!) Having said that, My goals this season are:

1. Ride somewhere,.. _anywhere_ with POW!!  
2. Ride MORE POW!! :laugh: 
3. Figure out how to remain upright and still riding after getting _any_ air off
small features. (...more than my "one inch ollie" from last year) 
4. Equal speed & carving while switch! (...I can do local blues switch, top to
bottom, just not quite as fast or controlled)
5. I got forward & reverse buttering spins pretty well down before I even knew that it _Was_ "buttering". So this season I would like to get some of the other buttering moves mastered!!
6. Spend my vacation this Jan. @ Big Sky!!! (...More POW Please!!!)  

...Wow reading this now, seems like lofty goals for a 50 something "NoooB"! 

Oh Yeah,... and beat my 30+ days riding from last years shitty season!!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Incorporate grabs into my straight airs
Nail down my boardslides
Nose and tail presses
Hit 50 MPH (current record 46 mph)
Switch ride decent greens
TAMEDOG!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get more of that









with this


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Praying for a better winter so I can ride more. Depending upon my fking knee maybe get back to doing spins more comfortably and ride switch a bit more. Oh and continue to charge.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome thread - loved reading everyone's goals.

For me, in order of priority

1. Don't break my collarbone again.
2. 720s
3. Big, floaty backside 180s off a 30+
4. Super tweaky nose-presses


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

I need to get extremely comfortable with switch something i've been putting off a lot that's really limiting my ability to expand with tricks.

Learn backflips.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

- take front boards to down rails, been doing em on my skateboard so I'm ready.
- front & back lips
- clean up my 3's off larger jumps
- 5's front and back
- get more flexible so stalefish and melon grabs aren't such a pain.
- find some pow, last year kinda sucked for that... need my fix.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

bThis is my 3rd season so my goals are:

*get comfortable riding switch (should be interesting on a NS premier)
*go into the park a bit more, hit more rails and kickers, etc
*get better ridnig in trees - I have a trip out to Jackson Hole planned in Jan. Now an invite to stay with a buddy in Denver this season. So, I should have ample opportunity.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is season 2 for me, and my goals are:


handle speed better - less speed checks, full stops/starts in middle of hill
learn to ollie
link turns better
try the park out without killing myself


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Definetly want 3 on 180 off a decent rail and double backs.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck bitches get paid!
> 
> 
> > Oh yea that to :laugh:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Ride as much or more as last year (~50 days)

ride in three different states. (ca, ut and ???)

suck less by the end of the season.

oh and not lose my job by avoiding work for 50 days


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

mixie said:


> oh and not lose my job by avoiding work for 50 days


Good luck with that. :laugh:

I've already taken a bunch of days off in December (which is our busy season) and pissed off a bunch of people. Screw 'em, I hoard all my vacation time for winter.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Good luck with that. :laugh:
> 
> I've already taken a bunch of days off in December (which is our busy season) and pissed off a bunch of people. Screw 'em, I hoard all my vacation time for winter.


did the exact same thing. I get 4 weeks a year, and I took 3 of them from the middle of december through the first week in january.

i cover their asses in the summer, but they bitch and moan during the winter. Oh well, I'll be shredding while they're complaining come december!! :cheeky4:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Become Emperor of the Universe...or ride Alaska.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

2nd season riding

- get comfortable going faster
- 50/50 & boardslide rails 
-ride some pow without getting stuck ( just learned about binding set back with camber boards)
-20 days in state (AZ)/ 10 days out (CO & CA)


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> did the exact same thing. I get 4 weeks a year, and I took 3 of them from the middle of december through the first week in january.




Im a contract employee--daily hire. Sometimes weekly. 

So for me it's not that I have to ask for time off. I just tell them Im not available when they call. 

the problem is if Im "unavailable" too much they'll stop calling all together and then I will be broke. I try to work about 120 days a year.  

It's a delicate balance fo sho


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

LuckyRVA said:


> Good luck with that. :laugh:
> 
> I've already taken a bunch of days off in December (which is our busy season) and pissed off a bunch of people. Screw 'em, I hoard all my vacation time for winter.


Ditto, my co workers also complain, but I work a shit ton for them in the summers except for 3 weeks of primo summer time :laugh: that I schedule off...and the cluckfucks for get I schedule a year in advance :dunno:. Infact that reminds me got to schedule time off for next summer.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

my goal is to set up a refugee camp in BA's living room and live there this winter.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Heli board Chugach.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Get back on the board for the first time in years.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

alaric said:


> Get back on the board for the first time in years.


glad to hear that man! let us know how it goes


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

-shred the gnar
-slalom some banks
-ride a lot of pow
-lather, rinse, repeat


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

-ride switch
-180s
-360s
-more comfortable at higher speeds


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

sheepstealer said:


> Awesome thread - loved reading everyone's goals.
> 
> For me, in order of priority
> 
> ...


3. Big, floaty backside 180s off a 30+
Do that, has to be THE most stylin' thing you can do on a board. IMO

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mixie said:


> suck less by the end of the season.


Just use your your hands more, you won't have to suck as hard.
Ultimately you'll end up sucking less!!!!!:cheeky4::cheeky4:

Had to, too easy of a setup!!

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

alaric said:


> Get back on the board for the first time in years.


We're all rootin' for ya dog!!!

TT


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> my goal is to set up a refugee camp in BA's living room and live there this winter.


Does this camp accept international refugees? if so im there ha


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

6th season 
Improve my switch, tree and powder skills
stop being a chicken in the park and hit some rails and boxes
learn front and backside 180's


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well if everything goes as planned, this should be the best year yet out of 25.

Got a pass for the first time in about ten years, hopefully I can get 100-120+ days in. A few new decks, a powder board @ a mtn with an avg base of:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4: 1,200cm.:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:

Landed my first back-flip last year, & my home mtn is getting an Airbag.

By the end of the year I hope to be able to bust inverted shit off anything & everything, not just in the park. 
I'm talkin' speed bumps, rollers, downed skiers, everywhere!

Not get injured. This is a tough one. The shit I want to do has inherent risks & the season is long. I've got too much invested in this season to let it go down the shitter. 
Plus, there is no way I could sit on the bench, with all the pics & vids that are about to start flowing in here. Torture, I tells ya.

Knock up a Supermodel

TT


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

There are many things I'd like to accomplish this season, some pretty attainable, others will be a challenge. I do most of my riding at Mammoth, and maybe a few days at Bear / Mt High

-stay healthy
-dump snow ALL season... or least make it an average year
-there's probably 15-20 lines at mammoth I'd like to ride / survive attempting (avy chutes, paranoids, dragon's back, hemlock, head chutes, etc)
-improve carving to pencil lines
-improve switch to be comfortable on steeps, pow, and trees
-ride moguls with style and confidence
-have at least 1 pow day (rode 25 days last season, not a single one was a pow day:thumbsdown
-ride 35+ days
-improve grabs and add more grabs to straight airs
-polish 1s, add switch bs 1s, and add grabs to 1s
-fs and bs 3s with and without grabs
-avy level 1 course
-take a sip of the splitboarding kool aid


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> ride in three different states. (ca, ut and ???)


The 3rd one you're looking for starts with A and ends in K :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Win the lottery
Switch to 100% e-cigs
Get my GF to swall......ohhhh...you mean goals for snowboarding...

I broke down and bought a pass for A-Basin this year. I have 7 days booked in Dec. and probably do another long trip in the spring, other then that some weekend trips. My goals for riding....

Hike past Land of giants to the lower east wall
Explore the backside of the bay
Quit being a pussy and move out of the kiddie park
Not die


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Win the lottery
> Switch to 100% e-cigs
> Get my GF to swall......ohhhh...you mean goals for snowboarding...




spit or swallow, it's the difference between like and love. 

At least you know where you stand right?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> There are many things I'd like to accomplish this season, some pretty attainable, others will be a challenge. I do most of my riding at Mammoth, and maybe a few days at Bear / Mt High
> 
> -there's probably 15-20 lines at mammoth I'd like to ride / survive attempting (avy chutes, paranoids, dragon's back, hemlock, head chutes, etc)
> -improve switch to be comfortable on steeps, pow, and trees
> ...


oh yeah, add these to mine too. You know you could have had like 4 more pow days last season...

Im _still pissed_ I wussed out doing climax with you last year just because I had a fucking cast on my arm. The last day of the frickin' season!

OK, new goal. No regrets at the end of this season. Oh, and no broken bones either

I think alaska ends with an A but either way....road trippin to ak is gonna happen. Probably 2014 tho. When I no longer have a job


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

mixie said:


> spit or swallow, it's the difference between like and love.
> 
> At least you know where you stand right?


Right!! :laugh:

Been together over 2 years so I consider myself lucky I get any at all


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> spit or swallow, it's the difference between like and love.
> 
> At least you know where you stand right?


!!!*ROFLMAO*!!!! OMG! U r my kinda' chick!!  . 
How do u feel about long distance relationships with "Broke dick old farts"?? ;-)

Seriously tho, What's it mean when I "Toss her Salad"?!? :-/
Sumpthin tells me I'm getting the "Shitty End" of that deal!
;-) 

(Marry Me???) :* BTW, Awsome new Signature!!!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> spit or swallow, it's the difference between like and love.
> 
> At least you know where you stand right?


stirring the pot once again aren't ya hahaha 

idk for some reason girls get more pissy when you get it all over their face 

My goals:

a properly tweaked out a method
3's
and hit rails. been practicing on my practice rail set up =D


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> !!!*ROFLMAO*!!!! OMG! U r my kinda' chick!!  .
> How do u feel about long distance relationships with "Broke dick old farts"?? ;-)
> 
> Seriously tho, What's it mean when I "Toss her Salad"?!? :-/
> ...




Im so flattered. Thanks.  You seem really nice, and you don't look old in your picture. But I'll do you a favor and say no to your proposal. Trust me, it's for the best. 

however if you find yourself in Ca, you can buy me drinks


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> Im so flattered. Thanks.  You seem really nice, I'll do you a favor and say no to your proposal. Trust me, it's for the best.
> 
> however you can buy me drinks


OMG, I just flashed back to High School!!!  . (...Lots of "Just Friends") 
If I ever get out to Ride Mammoth Illl definitly get u drunk!!! 

 Oh look, another "Goal" to add to my list!!!!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> !!!*ROFLMAO*!!!! OMG! U r my kinda' chick!!  .
> How do u feel about long distance relationships with "Broke dick old farts"?? ;-)
> 
> Seriously tho, What's it mean when I "Toss her Salad"?!? :-/
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen a "broke dick old fart" use so many smileys and acronyms like ROFLMAO before.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a "broke dick old fart" use so many smileys and acronyms like ROFLMAO before.


I have but their subject title usually looks like this;

FW:FW:FW:FW:FW:FW:FW:FW THIS IS SO CUTE!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a "broke dick old fart" use so many smileys and acronyms like ROFLMAO before.


...just "keepin' it real Yo"!! Fershiizit! BooYah!!!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ...just "keepin' it real Yo"!! Fershiizit! BooYah!!!!


I was impressed with your dedication to switch last season. Hopefully I can stay motivated too.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ...just "keepin' it real Yo"!! Fershiizit! BooYah!!!!


You cray cray. Yolo!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

A) More powder. That's why I got the Hovercraft.
B) Go also on groomer days and work on jumps / pipe with the Arbor.
C) More powder.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I was impressed with your dedication to switch last season. Hopefully I can stay motivated too.


Thanks. I just couldn't keep from "Eatin' It" until I took a lesson to specifically work on it. I kno u get up to Boyne, not sure where u r at generally skillwise, but the Instructor I had was "Ian". He fixed a problem I had @ the end of my 1st partial season. (Mar. 2011). So I asked him 2 help with my switch problem. 

A couple trips down and a tip r two later and I stopped eatin shit every time. 
He's pretty good, u should look him up if u think a lesson might help.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

my goals this season? To make it up there for all the deep powder days and to be able to shred as good as I did last season (yeah, it's come to that)...anything else is just gravy.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Thirty plus days riding.
Master the blues.
Hit a few blacks.
Spend a whole day riding switch.
Start hitting some kickers.
Get my wife to snowboard.
Knock back a 20 pk of longnecks in one day and still make last chair.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

...oh, and to steer clear of the sloppy drunk that's running into everyone on the mtn


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

-god help me but I might have a goal to hit 60mph this year. last year I did 55mph.
-cut through really tight gaps between trees and listen to my friends curse behind me as they fall trying to follow (ok that's my goal every year but it's funny)
-get out every other weekend all season (by far, more than I've ever gone before.)
-land the biggest jumps I see (im used to the small jumps where you land mostly flat. I need to lean forward more on the big ones)
-Get a video camera so I can share what I do with other friends.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Get my switch riding to be as strong as my regular riding. Nothing makes my butt pucker more than hitting a rail switch haha. Oh and show off for the snow bunnies for sure


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

-Cork 540
-Rodeo 360 
-Back 720
-Boardslide
-Frontboard
(I suck at jibbing)
-Fast and huge 360s off natural hits


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

100+ days of riding!

Current score: 1/100


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

-Ride some pow!!
-Progress my switch riding
-learn to do 180 better and 360's
-learn to ollie better and learn to ollie onto rails/boxes
-learn to do better boardslides
-get some experience in a pipe
-hit some bigger jumps 
-catch some serious speed
-build a jump behind my place so I can jump over a creek (creek gap )
-make a video with my gopro
-overall progress
-#1 have fun


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Backflips is my number one thing I wanna get down.
Back 180 onto down rails.
Switch front 270 lip to regular (sounds overly tech but is a trick I always think looks awesome)
540's and 720's of jumps any variations
triple cork 1440s
having fun.


----------



## everest (Jan 20, 2009)

1: Get more than 15 days on the hill.(Ruined last year due to injury... damn bikes!)
2: Learn how to be better balanced in the air. ( I have this strange knack to turn sideways when I don't want to.)
3:Take a level 1 avalanche course, and start trying to find a backcountry group to travel with and learn from. 
4:Learn some park stuff. 
5: 360's.
6: Switch carving. 

If i get down two of these I will be happy.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

Last year my goal was to improve my switch riding, which I did and to get comfortable doing FS 180's landing regular and switch. 

This year's goals

1. BS 180
2. FS 360

I'd also like to go a year without breaking or tearing something too. ..but that's optional.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowboard... a lot. 

Last year we got 55 days on craptastic snow.

This year we are going for 75+


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

RedRomo said:


> *I'd also like to go a year without breaking or tearing something too. ..but that's optional.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

binarypie said:


> Snowboard... a lot.
> 
> Last year we got 55 days on craptastic snow.
> 
> This year we are going for 75+


I wanted 100 bad last year but just coudn't find it in my heart to lap roped off groomers in 40 degree weather. Still got about 55 but so many were just park laps by myself cuz I know a bunch of old coloradans who are way to spoiled to ski/ride when its not "good".

This year shooting for 100+ again.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

Get up to Mammoth as much as I can
Find some friends that are as down to drive to Mammoth as I am
Cat board in BC 
Stay out of trouble


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

My number one goal is to find some snow bunnies to ride with who can actually keep up with my crew


----------



## Upwards (Jul 10, 2012)

In order from what I want to learn first. 1.360's 2.rails 3. tamedog.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Albeit our season here has just finished, so this will be for next year :laugh:
Get more than 10 days!
Learn to ride "properly" - stop all that ruddering because I am no pirate ship.
FS 180s
Attempt switch


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

1. Do 1500 km on the snow for the year (did 1140 last year)
2. Do 40+ days (last year did 30)
3. Do more than 100 km in one day on the snow (current record is 87 km for me)
4. Do a 10,000m vert day (would be easy if I spend a whole day at Nakiska on the Gold chair)
5. Do some entire runs switch. I'm usually riding 10-20% switch these days to practise, and while waiting for others, want to get more into it.
6. Get as comfortable in the air as I was when I was in my teens and it didn't hurt to break things.
7. Don't break things.
8. Pull off my panties and start doing spin tricks in the air. Boarding for 21 years and I've never ATTEMPTED a 360. Pathetic.
9. Ride Polar Peak at Fernie, it's always closed when I'm there.
10. Ride a whole day of laps in the "Ultimate Steeps" at Lake Louise.
11. Carve harder than a hardbooter.
12. Ride more powder than a pow hound.
13. Get more airtime than a park rat.
14. Do 11, 12 and 13 all on one board. :cheeky4:


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

First season, so...

In order of priority:

1. 30+ days on snow (season pass & 2wks off for the holidays)
2. Don't break any bones
3. Stomp respectable straight airs reliably (not big air, but you know)
4. Hit every run at Shames
5. Ride trees/side country

Maybe a little ambitious, but 30-35 days equals what 2+ seasons for a lot of people?

Other goals may include

Basic butters
50/50's on boxes

OK, flame on and tell me how it's too much and it won't happen. :cheeky4:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> First season, so...
> 
> In order of priority:
> 
> ...


I did all of the above in my first season of 28 days aside from getting in the air. I had a mental block about it. I am going to take a private lesson this year just to learn to get into the air. So I say your goals look good to me.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I did all of the above in my first season of 28 days aside from getting in the air. I had a mental block about it. I am going to take a private lesson this year just to learn to get into the air. So I say your goals look good to me.


Thanks for the vote of confidence... :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poutanen said:


> 1. Do 1500 km on the snow for the year (did 1140 last year)
> 2. Do 40+ days (last year did 30)
> 3. Do more than 100 km in one day on the snow (current record is 87 km for me)
> 4. Do a 10,000m vert day (would be easy if I spend a whole day at Nakiska on the Gold chair)
> ...


Are you fucking cereal? 21 one years & never attempted a 360

What the fuck!! Haven't you ever had a day with 3+ feet of fluffy goodness?
You're a Canadian son, this is unacceptable.

I honestly find this hard to believe:dunno:

I've convinced my friends, some of which truly suck, to try backflips when it's too deep to get hurt.
Southern Comfort on a real deep day will get you doin' them. 

TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> I did all of the above in my first season of 28 days aside from getting in the air. I had a mental block about it. I am going to take a private lesson this year just to learn to get into the air. So I say your goals look good to me.


Put your board on and stand on perfectly flat snow. Jump up and try to reach down and grab your board (helps stabilize you in the air). Do this a couple times. Then start doing it when you're literally going a couple km/h down a very mild slope. Then a little faster, a little faster, etc. 

Once you're comfortable pre-loading and landing at speed, go find a nice roller and hit it at moderate speed. You want the kind of roller that you'll just roll over if you don't pre-load. That way it's all you. If you're not feeling it just don't pre-load. Want to jump, pre-load. Hit that some and you'll be hooked.



timmytard said:


> I honestly find this hard to believe:dunno


Believe it! I have some mental block with spinning. I've done big air, played in 1/2 and 1/4 pipes since I was 13, etc. I LOVE being in the air but I have some mental block about 360's. Probably doesn't help that the first 90% of my boarding life was on the hardpack of the east coast. A "powder day" for us there was 4" of fresh...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

OldDog said:


> OK, flame on and tell me how it's too much and it won't happen. :cheeky4:


Better to set the bar too high than too low.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

My goals would be:

- get more days on the slopes (only 6 last year)
- get lucky and catch a storm cycle while in Jackson Hole in late Feb
- commit to one or two switch days and really work on it
- try a 360 if the snow is soft enough (never tried any rotations)
- drop a 10-20 foot rock/cliff while on vacation
- make a seamless transition from a stiff cambered board to my new Slayblade
- not get hurt


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Believe it! I have some mental block with spinning. I've done big air, played in 1/2 and 1/4 pipes since I was 13, etc. I LOVE being in the air but I have some mental block about 360's. Probably doesn't help that the first 90% of my boarding life was on the hardpack of the east coast. A "powder day" for us there was 4" of fresh...


I'm sure you already know, but the progression is to learn a 180 first, then move on to a 360 and so forth. I learned backside 180 first, and moved on to bs 360. 

It is strange how much scarier it is to commit to a 360...even though you're landing regular (not switch). Funny thing is it took me long after the bs 360 to master the frontside 180 (still have never even attempted a frontside 360...hopefully, this'll be the year).

the other thing is you kinda should learn to do them on relative hard pack because deeper snow doesn't give you the speed for a decent jump that'll allow you to do a full rotation (even if the snow's deep and there's a packed down track, you're still going to probably land in someones bomb hole...ends up being the same).


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

OldDog said:


> First season, so...
> 
> In order of priority:
> 
> ...


I wish in my first year I had prioritized riding switch, I am still catching up, it's not a sexy goal but learning switch versions of all tricks as you go along is I think better than getting ahead on your regular foot.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Lamps said:


> I wish in my first year I had prioritized riding switch, I am still catching up, it's not a sexy goal but learning switch versions of all tricks as you go along is I think better than getting ahead on your regular foot.


I dunno, freestyle, spins, rails, park etc. and therefore switch is way down on my priority list. My local doesn't even have a park.

Butters and just screwing around would be about the only time I'd care.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

receive a score of "9.9" on my *Super Penguin Slider* technique! 

Here was my latest attempt today @ Keystone, judges?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

dopamean said:


> receive a score of "9.9" on my *Super Penguin Slider* technique!
> 
> Here was my latest attempt today @ Keystone, judges?


Pure STEEZ right thur...


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Learn to properly carve. Was starting to get it when I went on monday but there was only one run open and it was crowded and covered with jibs. Start to do park, would of on monday but it was all rails or high boxes. Ride switch more, this is like the only thing I am a natural at when it comes to snowboarding.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

If your face would of been planted eatn shit yea, but I would only give this a 6.3


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

2hipp4u said:


> If your face would of been planted eatn shit yea, but I would only give this a 6.3


But I don't think this is a wipe out, I think he's actually trying to go down the hill like that?

I seen someone doin' it last year from the chair lift, me & my one buddy were laughin' are bags off. Turns out that was the third guy in our crew that day, he's the one who drove. 

TT


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

/obligatory


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ That's classic! :laugh:


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

hahaha so Awesome, now I know what I have to go for!

and *@timmytard* yes this was a wipe out. I had just strapped in @ the top up there and was riding down, *sponger606* was like "hey man I got my GoPro recor---" and I immediately ate shit and came penguin sliding right toward him. 

So ya, I guess i can dig the "6.3" on this one. Next time!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> /obligatory


Fucking awesome


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

That's a sick vid, most impressed when he got back up at the end. 

10.00 perfect score.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Casual said:


> - take front boards to down rails, been doing em on my skateboard so I'm ready.
> - front & back lips
> - clean up my 3's off larger jumps
> - 5's front and back
> ...


Bumping this, lets see where people are at with their goals. Don't forget to go after them!

- haven't ridden any rails yet so no on the first two but front boards are locked down and I'm doing 270 to front board/back lip on boxes.
- yes! My 3's are getting super clean FS & BS, no more openning up early and easily over rotating with my knees still sucked up.
- haven't tried yet, I really want to try some 5's this weekend.
- yes! stales are easy for me now.
- sadly no... I bought a house in Nov thats being built and I'm saving all my cash for it now but I will get one trip to the mountains in a few weeks - praying for pow.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Incorporate grabs into my straight airs
> Nail down my boardslides
> Nose and tail presses
> Hit 50 MPH (current record 46 mph)
> ...


Let's see:

FAIL
FAIL
PASS
FAIL
FAIL
FAIL

Awesome. Good times.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Have you spent anytime on your grabs and can't get them or you just haven't tried?

The secret is after you pop off the lip suck your knees up to your chest. Once you get that comfortably over jumps start grabbing, it will be right there! Last night I was working on my nose grabs, I wasn't able to grab them well before because I was reaching for it but I really worked on getting my knees up first and then tweaking my back foot and boom, the nose was right there and I was grabbing so far over it my wrist was hitting the tip.... great feeling. So ya, pull them knees up as high as you can and you will be able to do any grab you want, don't reach for them.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Casual said:


> Have you spent anytime on your grabs and can't get them or you just haven't tried?


He broke his back a few weeks ago! Hey Sabatoa,.. I wouldn't call them "Fails!!" "_Not able to attempt_" would be more accurate!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Casual said:


> Have you spent anytime on your grabs and can't get them or you just haven't tried?
> 
> The secret is after you pop off the lip suck your knees up to your chest. Once you get that comfortably over jumps start grabbing, it will be right there! Last night I was working on my nose grabs, I wasn't able to grab them well before because I was reaching for it but I really worked on getting my knees up first and then tweaking my back foot and boom, the nose was right there and I was grabbing so far over it my wrist was hitting the tip.... great feeling. So ya, pull them knees up as high as you can and you will be able to do any grab you want, don't reach for them.


My season ended very soon after the first jumps were built this season so I didn't get much of a chance. Next season on hips and rollers though, I'll work on pulling my knees up rather than reaching. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> My season ended very soon after the first jumps were built this season so I didn't get much of a chance. Next season on hips and rollers though, I'll work on pulling my knees up rather than reaching. Thanks for the tip.


Shitty! Injury?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> He broke his back a few weeks ago! Hey Sabatoa,.. I wouldn't call them "Fails!!" "_Not able to attempt_" would be more accurate!


I can't believe it's been six weeks already. I wish it was just a normal break, I might be riding this weekend. grr

I had a few attempts on each but not nearly enough reps to get any of them down.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Casual said:


> Shitty! Injury?


Yeah. We'll get after it next year though.


----------



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

(From a total noob PoV)

- Smooth out my technique

'How' is more important to me than 'what'. I'd rather be able to smoothly get down a green than uncomfortably finish a blue at this point.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ Good idea! (I started writing this at 8:30 this morning just after Casuals first post on this page...)



poutanen said:


> 1. Do 1500 km on the snow for the year (did 1140 last year)
> 2. Do 40+ days (last year did 30)
> 3. Do more than 100 km in one day on the snow (current record is 87 km for me)
> 4. Do a 10,000m vert day (would be easy if I spend a whole day at Nakiska on the Gold chair)
> ...


1. I'm on track, got just under 1000 km so far and still lots of season left.
2. Again I'm on track, today was day 25 and there's lots of time left.
3. Haven't done it yet, best so far is 70 km in one day. Just waiting for the stars to align.
4. Same answer.
5. Rode some runs 95% switch today on the new play board!
6. I'm there, after last weekend on the Medium line at Lake Louise and attempting some of the Large features, my fear is gone. I'm getting at least as much air now as I did in my teens.
7. Don't want to answer this yet. Hurt my ankle at Louise but haven't stopped boarding yet.
8. Half way there, did some 180s today. NEED TO PUSH MYSELF ON THIS ONE!
9. Done! Multiple times!!! WOO HOO!!! :yahoo:
10. Not done yet, although I have done some multi lap days of the steeps. This might tie into the 10,000 vert day.
11. Rode with hardbooters one day, carved harder than a couple of them. Myth busted! On a whole they can carve circles around me though...
12. Waiting for the weather to turn to complete this one.
13. I'm certainly spending more time in the park than before, and most of that time is in the air.
14. I realized today that one board IS the best for me for carving, powder and park. Unfortunately I don't want to kill that board so I've chosen to ride a different board for park laps, but I'm still more confident and comfortable in the air on my main freeride board.

So far a great season! :yahoo:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice list! Good to see your on track. I agree with one board, its kind of refreshing to not have to go switch out before you switch terrain. I've had people tell me "I can't" do certain things on a soft twin... I've busted the shit out of these myths.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> Nice list! Good to see your on track. I agree with one board, its kind of refreshing to not have to go switch out before you switch terrain. I've had people tell me "I can't" do certain things on a soft twin... I've busted the shit out of these myths.


Yeah maybe it's just where we ride, but any random run may include groomers, powder, trees, park, etc. It's too much to have dedicated boards!

That said I'm paranoid to break my current board (probably because of the $1000+ price tag and 1+ month wait time) so I'm riding a Burton Custom 156 as a park/play/rock board. After an adjustment period I'm actually having a lot of fun on this board!

I've seen your effortless 360s and hopefully I'm not too far behind in a few weeks! I spent a lot of time riding this custom switch today. It's just so much easier than riding a very directional board switch! I tried popping off rollers and doing grabs switch. Felt like it would have been more natural to pull my eye out and look at it! I'm going to keep trying though, it's acutally brought an element of fun back into my riding. Just popping of little jumps and doing FS 180s feels like progression to me! :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

My goal is to competently get down Alberta face at WC with minimal skidding, and of course no falls. :dizzy:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> stirring the pot once again aren't ya hahaha
> 
> idk for some reason girls get more pissy when you get it all over their face
> 
> ...


Meh, semi successful 

1. Well, I can finally grab a method and kick a little
2. Success....in a weird way lol
3. Success....though they've been sissy beginner rails
4. Success
5. At 26 so far. CLOSE


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

It's getting near the end of the season here and I've been reflecting on my riding...

It's my first season riding and I feel like it was pretty successful. I rode at 7 different resorts this year, spent a whole whack of dough on lift tickets every weekend, and picked up a ton of gear. Went hard and had plenty of spills but never really got too hurt. I feel comfortable riding just about anything on the mountain. Catching some solid airs, even handling moguls, trees, and more technical riding without any trouble. I'm willing to go through some gnarly shit and adverse conditions. I can keep up with very experienced riders without any trouble.

I'm disappointed on a couple things though... I've been so caught up in just ripping as much as I can every time I go out that I usually just neglect to work on things like learning switch and expanding my skills. I'd feel better if I was doing spins and grabs on top of riding switch. 

Lastly and most importantly, I snowboard for me and nobody else. It saved my life when I had been in a dark place for a long time and I take it and leave it at that for all that it's given me... but I can't help but ask - Where would the more seasoned guys say a good spot to be after your first season is? Tough to tell without seeing me ride, but y'know...


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Never posted any goals, but I did manage to clean up my 5's a little.. still kinda ugly but i can stomp them consistantly. I'm also more confident doing flips, they're pretty easy actually but I was kinda freaked out learning them.

Other than that I haven't progressed much.. Getting better on rails was a big one but I failed.. Kinda avoided them for the most part.

Getting better on the MTB is going to be hard, I'm awful at that shit.. And it hurts more.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

@destroy...

I'd say you are in a really good place after one season. It looks you got the snowboard as an effective mode of travel part down and It seems like you are not afraid of anything on the mountain. Those two things are key to having a good time on the hill.

And I would worry about the spins and stuff. trix are for kids, dont you know. 

And dont worry about the riding switch thing. You will get it down eventually. I used to practice riding switch all the time and I can ride switch pretty well but I never use it. Its like learing to speak latin.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

destroy said:


> Lastly and most importantly, I snowboard for me and nobody else. It saved my life when I had been in a dark place for a long time and I take it and leave it at that for all that it's given me... but I can't help but ask - Where would the more seasoned guys say a good spot to be after your first season is? Tough to tell without seeing me ride, but y'know...


Snowboarding is zen that way. When you're riding, you're not doing anything else or worrying about anything else. The goal of riding is to ride.

I have a list of goals and such as well, but really that's all detail. Having fun and leaving the ratrace behind for a few hours is the real payoff.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Snowboarding is zen that way. When you're riding, you're not doing anything else or worrying about anything else. The goal of riding is to ride.
> 
> I have a list of goals and such as well, but really that's all detail. Having fun and leaving the ratrace behind for a few hours is the real payoff.


haha this may sound a bit radical, but the other day I was on some amazing shrooms, and I remember the most overwhelming emotion I could feel was wanting to be on my snowboard :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Let’s see... biggest goal this season: overcome the rabbit heart.

Develop self-esteem, confidence in my abilities and for goods sake ride faster! (of course without losing secureness). I’m usually too hesitant, too easily distracted on groomers by the sound of scratching edges of other people. Actually I know that I’d got the technique, but I stand in my own way… too much imagination (I think that’s one of the biggest disadvantage of women) hmmm, this looks steep, lets slow down and take it easy. Uuh, there’s a jump, lets ride around that thing. Oh, there are moguls, lets slow down and negotiate them carefully. Aaah, there’s an icy slope, lets avoid a fall and slow down. Bullshit! The last fall I got something as laughable as a hematoma is years since. Years! So why be such a sissy? Found a way to overcome this problem: Loud pushing music. As weird as it might sound, but with the ear-phones, I’m able to completely focus and charge harder than ever. Not only on selected runs if having mentally squeezed the last droplet of adrenaline out of adrenal glands but all the time. 

Funny, that I don’t have this problems backcountry (never with music here, I need to communicate with buddies). As soon as there’s deep under my board, mind is focused, nothing comes across, there’s only the snow, the terrain in my head, no thought on what could happen, on what body is doing, it comes just naturally. The freedom of playing with the three dimensions of deep fluff is one of the greatest feelings I know.

goal next season: overcome the rabbit heart!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

*Thread Bump*

Instead of starting a new thread, I'll bump this old one.

New Goals for the 2013-14 season:

Perfect my backside 1
Get my frontside 3 down
Land a 5
Frontside boardslides 
Hit rails
Fully tweak a method


Pretty stoked for this coming season. I broke my ankle early in the season last year, and I was still able to knock down most of my previous list. Super stoked to see how I do with a healed foot now :thumbsup:
these are off the top of my head, I'm sure you guys will motivate me to add more


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've already decided to pare my goals down to 1: Be less cautious and more adventurous.

At this point, the biggest thing holding me back is me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Instead of starting a new thread, I'll bump this old one.


I just decided to start a new one, might be easier to keep track of...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/93169-2013-2014-season-goals.html

It's funny cause I've been thinking of starting the thread for a few weeks. Didn't want to seem TOO eager for the upcoming season!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I just decided to start a new one, might be easier to keep track of...
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/93169-2013-2014-season-goals.html
> 
> It's funny cause I've been thinking of starting the thread for a few weeks. Didn't want to seem TOO eager for the upcoming season!


haha me too! I'll repost in your thread. No offense of course Donutz


----------

